# My new lungeing cavesson is here!!!



## drivin*me*buggy (Mar 1, 2010)

TA DA!!! It is leather and wonderful LOL... I am so happy with it






Here is is on Buck:






Wish:






and Ash's Banner:






PM me for more info on it





Angie


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks like it fits well.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, it looks comfortable and well-made and very adjustable.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh nice! Is it leather? It looks like it. I will be in the market for one soon, can you tell me where you found it?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 2, 2010)

You SO have a PM!! *LOL*

Leia


----------



## susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

PLEASE share your details here, not just in a PM.

Contrary to popular belief, there is no problem listing company names and links -- just with other forums -- how dreadful it would be if we couldn't share important information. We all want to know about what looks like an excellent product, and PMs limit who gets to learn.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Mar 2, 2010)

Okie dokie, I wasn't sure if I could post that here.

I had it made through Janie at Chimacum tack. Mine is leather but she will also make them in beta. She is calling them the mini lungeing halter. Price $45 beta and $50 leather I think. I will be sending her pix this week so she can put it on her site if she wants.

Angie


----------



## susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, Angie! That's a great price, and with Chimacum, you know it's quality.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 3, 2010)

I contacted Janie last night and she is now referring to this product by its proper name of "lunging cavesson."



She said "But it's a halter with rings on the nose!" and I replied, "I know, but in big horses it is worn under a bridle in place of the normal cavesson so a green horse can work off the noseband. People who want a nice one like this are going to be looking for it as a 'lunging cavesson' and if you label it as a 'lunging halter' you aren't going to come up when they do a web search." Ah, marketing.




She's going to be making a flier next week for it and some other new products and she'll put the measurements for the A- and B-sized models on the flier.

For those who don't know, the jowl strap on a lunging cavesson should properly be midway up the cheeks as it is on this model because that keeps the strap from being pulled into the horse's eye should the noseband twist across the face under pressure.



susanne said:


> PLEASE share your details here, not just in a PM.
> Contrary to popular belief, there is no problem listing company names and links -- just with other forums -- how dreadful it would be if we couldn't share important information. We all want to know about what looks like an excellent product, and PMs limit who gets to learn.


The official forum rule is as follows:

_"ADVERTISING/SOLICITATION - Posting for the sake of advertising is not allowed. This includes, but is not limited to, transportation posts, and wanted posts. Posts directing LB traffic to other online auctions, sale boards. forums, and/or interactive Miniature horse sites without permission/agreement will also be removed. Second offence of this violation may result in being banned from further use of the LB Miniature Horse Forums/Sale Boards/LB-LC Auction and other public places on the LilBeginnings.com web site."_

So no links to auction sites, sale boards, forums or other "competing" websites but links to specific products on vendor websites as part of another post are probably okay.

I don't think PMing limits who gets to learn unless it's limiting it to those who are interested enough to write the poster a note!



Still, it's so much more convenient to put it in the main message.





Leia


----------



## REO (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes indeedy!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the looks of that. It looks very well made and well fitted. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 26, 2010)

I got mine in betathane today and really like it. The B-sized one I bought fits both Kody and Turbo (32 and 33.5" boys with very different heads) and is quite well made. The only thing I would change so far is a little more padding over the nose as the top ring leaves a bump behind it and therefore wants to roll off to one side or the other of the nasal bridge but it's not bad. I look forward to getting a chance to try it out in slightly better weather! Pictures on Facebook and better ones to follow here when it's in use.

Leia


----------



## NovasMom (Jul 26, 2014)

I know this is an older thread but just wanted to bring it back up. I found my cavesson through this thread and wanted to say that she is still making them and they are lovely. Very adjustable and great quality, great customer service too. Can't wait to try it out later!


----------

